# Sub Metering



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Up coming job- Is there any reason to use a utility type glass meter rather than a digital type Emon Demon for tenant sub metering ? I can't see any benefit. The panels are outside.

The last time I did this was a long time ago, and I used a regular utility type meter. 


http://http://www.submetering4less.com/

http://http://kwhmeter4u.com/


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Make sure your utility will allow it.

The only time I've put in a submeter was for a metering demonstration showroom.... at the utility HQ :laughing:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I could nipple out of the back inside the building, and then the utility co wouldn't see it. 

Cost for KWH meter with socket - $100.00 +

Digital type $210. + single phase 100A


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

erics37 said:


> Make sure your utility will allow it.
> 
> The only time I've put in a submeter was for a metering demonstration showroom.... at the utility HQ :laughing:


Really ? Never had a landlord ask you to divide up the power usage of two tenants ?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

dronai said:


> Really ? Never had a landlord ask you to divide up the power usage of two tenants ?


Yeah but with a normal ganged meter pack with POCO involvement.


----------



## Copper88 (Aug 21, 2011)

I had this same situation a while back. Our master electrician stated that the POCO type wouldn't meet code. I can't recall the exact issue. Went with the Leviton Series 1000.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Copper88 said:


> I had this same situation a while back. Our master electrician stated that the POCO type wouldn't meet code. I can't recall the exact issue. Went with the Leviton Series 1000.


 
If it's inside they wouldn't see it. I wonder why they even sell them ?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*leviton*

I used a couple of those leviton 1000 series ones. They are nice. Only around $450 or so too. 1/2 of an emon dmon


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Cletis said:


> I used a couple of those leviton 1000 series ones. They are nice. Only around $450 or so too. 1/2 of an emon dmon


 
Single phase look at the link $210. 
Cletis- Someone stole my 3/4" Greenlee punch .and die, and the drive screw, cost me $74.50 for all that. The whole small set is $155. any ideas ?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*2000*



dronai said:


> Single phase look at the link $210.
> Cletis- Someone stole my 3/4" Greenlee punch .and die, and the drive screw, cost me $74.50 for all that. The whole small set is $155. any ideas ?


I bought a 2000 series http://www.amazon.com/Leviton-2N480-41-Series-Three-Phase/dp/B004KS0KNK

yeah...get a klein


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

dronai said:


> I could nipple out of the back inside the building, and then the utility co wouldn't see it.
> 
> Cost for KWH meter with socket - $100.00 +
> 
> Digital type $210. + single phase 100A


Where are you buying your equipment from? You're getting ripped off. Go here: 

http://www.hialeahmeter.com/index.php/products/remanufactured-meters/single-phase-watt-hour-meters/

and a round socket: 

http://www.hialeahmeter.com/index.php/products/meter-mounting-equipment/residential-commercial/

Both around $45 with shipping.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

mxslick said:


> Where are you buying your equipment from? You're getting ripped off. Go here:
> 
> http://www.hialeahmeter.com/index.php/products/remanufactured-meters/single-phase-watt-hour-meters/
> 
> ...


 
great find Slick !!! I'm returning the one I bought. It was also the same brand !


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I pay about $31 for the single phase glass meter from my supplier.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

wendon said:


> I pay about $31 for the single phase glass meter from my supplier.


They charged me $48. look at the prices Slick found for the same brand


----------



## Selectric (Aug 18, 2009)

The good thing about e-mon/d-mon, and equals, is that they are electronic. They do the math for the customer and are remote accessible. The customer can set it up on their network and get the information from home or from the beach.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

yeah but, they tend to fight about 'the math' .......~CS~


----------

